# Wondering when my goat will kid - UPDATED with PHOTOS



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

145 days this coming Sunday, hand breeding so know the exact date. She does tend to go early. She bagged out a week ago, and this morning looked like she is loosing her mucous plug. She seemed to have second thoughts about going out for turn out, but decided to go. Do you think I can count on her not going before Sunday or would you plan to be around sooner?

Another question, this is my five year old with zero titers for CAE. I wish to put up some of her colostrum in the freezer. If I understand you all right, I can milk out that colostrum at birth, and she will still make more for the kids (I dam raise)? Just want to make sure I'm taking surplus, not what the kids need.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Regarding the due date, Angie, we would all just be guessing.  So her due date is actually the following Friday. I don't have Nubians or mini-nubians, so I don't know.....my girls have not kidded before day 150.

I'm interested in what others have to say about the colostrum, too. I am assuming she will have more.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

I milk out 4 oz colostrum per kid, (mini's remember, so 4-5lbs avg) make sure I get that into them the first few hrs. Whatever additional they get off mom is great, but I want to know they got that as a minimum. I repeat that before 12 hrs and 24hrs unless their bellies are just rolly polly full that they aren't interested in more.

Usually there is PLENTY! So I'll freeze an additional 4oz at around 8-12 hrs post kidding when its clear there's enough. I repeat that around 18-24 hrs and again around 36 hrs. I line a smooth custard cup with plastic wrap, freeze it in there. When its solid, then I wrap the plastic around it tightly, put it in a small freezer ziplock and then into the big gallon size freezer ziplock that has all of them. When it gets full, I take out the oldest and feed to dog or chickens. And I label the bags in the freezer with the doe, date, hours post kidding.

The reason I do 3 different times is that the colostrum changes fast with the kids' gut in those first couple days. God forbid that I lose a doe, then I have the sequence of colostrum for them.

I wouldn't bet on Sunday, but the Does Code of Honor prevents any of us from knowing :biggrin

I'm on hold too, have 2 does stringing me along... all plans are tentative beyond checking ligaments every 12 hrs... Tick Tock tick tock tick tock... we need a "waiting" icon with an udder hourglass :rofl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Just milk her out half way, let the kids nurse, and then several hours later after the kids have full tummies milk her out again all the way. Same thing day 2, freeze all the colostrum from the first 24 hours from kidding. It's easier for them to labor with less full udders and it is certainly eaiser for the kids to nurse off a less full udder.

My only early kiddings with nubians was quints and quads, same with our minimanchas, odd your Nubians would go early. Just had another exactly 150 day kidding at 4:30 pm....thank god mine are nearly like clockwork.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

It is just this one grade Nubian who goes early. She's an odd bird. And I have to be there. She has one teat from an dog bite injury when she was a yearling. She only wants one kid, and will ignore others. She also only ever had bucks. She's big this time. She better have my triplet doelings. If she keeps having bucks, she might just be retired. :twisted

Thanks for the procedure on collecting the colostrum!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

It's the buck that gives you the sex  Don't go blaming the poor does!  Vicki


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

I know, but she's been with a different buck each year. She might be unlucky.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

I agree with Vicki. Milk her halfway after the kids have nursed and freeze the colostrum for next season or for emergencies.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Vicki, so how much before kidding do you milk them out halfway?

I tried partly milking one out that seemed uncomfortably full. It was after she lost ligaments but before real labor, in that "wait" time. It was pretty thin and more milk-like than the thick colostrum it turned into just hours later. So what's your time frame to get good colostrum ahead of kidding?

Most of the mini-manchas around here seem to go a little on the early side, the nubians on the later side. Modal days here are 146-47 for my MM's. Last one was 146.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

I milked one of my does pre-kidding this year, it was great! Had milk ready before baby arrived. I will do this with the rest as well, as long as I am here. I waited until she was pawing the bedding and getting really restless. If I was dam-raising, I would just milk out as much colostrum as what the kids need and feed it in a bottle to them, or at least give them their first meal in the bottle. That way they are familiar with the bottle for if I need to bottle them for some reason (like on milk test day).


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Yes, that's what I do too, make sure they get enough and know the bottle for milk test days.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Looks like the kids are trying to get in position. She looks uncomfortable and doesn't want me touching her. I'm having to drag her out the door, but once she gets outside she perks up. Her wether from last year shares a stall with her, and he seems baffled. He wants to go out, but doesn't want to leave her. She probably won't go too early, but she likes to show off all her early preparations. She was bred to an ND, so kind of surprised at how big she's got. I'd love to see her have trips although then I'll have bottle babies. But who knows, could just be water.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*



swgoats said:


> ... I'd love to see her have trips although then I'll have bottle babies...


Why? Mine have fed triplets just fine.

If there's a buckling in the mix, that's been the risk of a cut on the teat at some point, I'm might pull bucklings depending on size and temperament. Which is funny cuz others who bottle raise doelings will let dams keep bucklings sometimes. Here, its been bucklings every time there's been an injured teat. That's what got me going with starting them on a bottle in the morning, so they can be pulled if necessary.

So why would you have bottle babies with triplets? Mine have done fine, a dairy animal should have plenty of milk.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

She only has one teat. She'll make enough milk, but it's just rough on her. I made her nurse her two bucklings last year, and they were rough. I ended up pulling one. Of course I'm planning to sell all bucklings on the bottle this year ASAP, so it might not be an issue. But I really want her to have doelings. She has had 6 bucklings, no doelings (different buck each year).


----------



## kerryandjennie (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

I'm excited to see them, too! ) The one that I finally decided is due in May is bred to a ND!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

My girls pretty much kid on 150, so most are milked out the mornings they kid in the afternoon. But I have milked out some as early as 3 or 4 days early, it's not as good of colostrum as what they produce later. I especially like doing this to my young FF, since I don't use their colostrum anyway, for me it has made it so I have a lot less FF headaches on the milkstand.


----------



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

I keep reading here about " ligaments " can any of you point me in the direction of illustrations/drawings of these ligaments. Rather than doing a night shift to watch my goats, for nothing, if I could determin what " ligaments ' Im looking for, I could be possibly more accurate in determining when my goats will kid!


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

http://www.tyny.com/ligaments.html
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html - Scroll about half way down the page

I highly recommend getting in the habit of feeling your does' rumps during their pregnancy. If you feel for the ligaments on a regular basis, you know what doesn't feel normal for that doe. It's easy to mistake a doe who isn't ready to kid but it's really hard to mistake a doe who is fixing to go into labor. (Except for those few who have to stick to every letter of "the code")


----------



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Thanks Rachel! I might get some needed sleep now!


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Don't know why you'd want a silly thing like that! =P


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*



H Diamond Farms said:


> ...If you feel for the ligaments on a regular basis, you know what doesn't feel normal for that doe... really hard to mistake a doe who is fixing to go into labor. (Except for those few who have to stick to every letter of "the code")


:rofl Two weeks ago, I just had one of those!

Almost 2yo FF, ligaments large and hard like bone, I've never felt another like her! Ok, so she's weird, I wasn't concerned.

Ligaments softened but were still easily feel-able, what ever the right word is. That's always meant at least 12 hrs here... so off to my meeting I go...

Four hours later, I come home to white-eyed & freaking DH, not very coherent and it takes me a few minutes to understand from him that he thinks she's kidding. I'm skeptical cuz she still had softened ligaments 4 hrs ago, and he's been known to overreact  so I go out to look, and get there just in time that she pops out the kid as I'm walking towards her! I'm still in meeting clothes, not farm clothes... grabbing drying milking towels, what ever's handy...

The Code indeed!!! 
She never did entirely loose her ligaments, they could still be felt then, right after she kidded. 
It was a small single kid, so maybe just not enough hormone signals to overcome those super strong ligaments...

We should offer a Oscar-type award for best The Code performance each year on here... :lol
It could be a golden Doe statue, wearing a Jester hat...


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Well, I think she's trying to trick me. She lays around moaning and stretching her neck and breathing heavy. Then when I come in the pen and feel her ligaments, they still feel pretty firm. She feels very hollow around her tail head though. When I go in the pen, she gets perky, so I think it is early yet.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Well, you just never know for sure. Look at Sully's thread. If I remember right, 1am, all is well. 6am, kids on the ground.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Ligaments were disappearing an hour ago and some white mucous. Planning to run out in a minute and see if we are getting anywhere. I don't like to hover.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Oh, good news! thinking pink...


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Well, a little more white mucous, a little pawing around, but still eating hay, not really spacey yet. I think I better just go to bed. I'll be excited and wake up super early anyway.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Well it's now, "super early". 5:15am. Anything?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Well went out there and sat awhile. She's chewing her cud and every 55 seconds she stops and moans and looks at her belly. So I'm think well she must be getting close. Then she hops up and stretches and starts nosing around for more to eat. I felt her ligaments and they are still there. Softer than before though. She's putting on a good show for me, lol.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Well, I feel for you, Angie. I have one due tomorrow and another due Wednesday. One started to lose her ligaments a couple of weeks ago, but her udder is not too full, developed, but not full. The other has all her ligs, but her udder is quite rounded and firm. I was up most of the night, just couldn't sleep. Dreams of bad presentations, dogs barking, kids crying. Ugh. Went out with a flashlight and scared the crap out of a few of them. I will definitely be bringing those two inside tonight and have the baby monitor on. Maybe I'll sleep better that way.

Good luck to you.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Ligaments are about gone now. Can feel what feels like a head right up by her tail. Decided to check her since she acts pushy when she's lying down. Worried the kid was trying to come out without it's legs. She's about 1 cm dilated if I'm feeling right, so a little premature to check position. . She looked rather insulted. :lol


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Mine always start streaming goo right before kidding.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

We aren't there yet. I'm just fussing a little cause this doe left her second kid in the sack two years ago when I ran 5 min up to town for an ice cream (5 days early). Last year it seemed she really didn't care to have two kids. I don't trust her, so I watch her like a hawk. After she kids, I'm much relieved


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Waiting to hear...  Hope it all goes well. You could have had an uninterrupted night sleep after all, but I am sure if your doe is like mine, she enjoyed having you up and down all night. LOL


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Well, I need to reset my internal clock anyway. Got in a bad habit this winter staying up really late and sleeping in. I'm going to need more daylight hours once we start gardening and milking.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

My goats and I have a pact...they don't kid without me...ever. LOL They tell me when they are going to kid...although sometimes they lie to get me to stay with them just because they want me to...but if they are getting close, I can barely run to the house for something I've forgotten without them screaming obscenities at me.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Lol, mine like to see how tricky they can be.

Well, I gave her a dose of oral CMPK yesterday and took her for a walk to nibble the fresh clovers, grasses, dandelions and weeds popping up. Her mood seems to have greatly improved, and she's acting pretty normal. She seems a little slimmer, so maybe the kids finally assumed their positions. Who knows maybe she'll go on her due date. She better not kid the two times I have to run the kids to town for dance class. :lol


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

I am pretty sure she wrote down the days you will need to go for those classes and will attempt to pop those babies out while you are gone. LOL


----------



## trnubian (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Oh I hope she dosen't kid while you are gone! The waiting game is frustrating. but in a sick twisted way I feel disappointed if I don't get to do it. Like I go out and she is kidding I am disappointed lol. 
I am in the same boat kind of. I have 2 does who were pen bred. The one I saw get bred. The other I didn't. Yesterday was 150 days from when I put the buck in and she is making a really nice udder so probably will be soon but who knows?? I think they prefer it that way though. lol


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

I have one girl that will cross her legs until I leave. As a FF no signs spent 2 hours in and around barn, nothing then went to front yard to work for a about an hour and boom babies!!!!! THis year was her third year to kid and have yet to catch her this year was the closest I have gotten. All the other girls want me there holding their hoofs!!!!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Well, so much for "my goats don't kid at night"! I check Birdie at 11:30. She was pawing around and her ligaments were pretty much gone, but no goo at all. Went up to the house, fed the bottle baby and checked a few posts. Went back to the barn an hour later and there was a cute little black kid toddling around! She was delivering the second, but needed help. The sack was really tough. I popped it and found a nose, no feet. Luckily she is very roomy. I only had to stick a few fingers in and grab the feet.

Good news - Birdie has produced two gorgeous Minis out of Wildheart. One is black with a white broken belt, and two little brown moon spots on his cheeks. The other is a bit bigger, golden with a broken belt. They are super healthy. Got up within minutes and were climbing all over me. I used selenium yeast and Fir Meadows Kop-Sel with kelp. For this doe at least it appears to have been a successful experiment!

Bad news - both BUCKS! Whaaa! :laughcry How is it possible this doe has never had a doeling out of six different bucks? At least they are flashy. Should help in unloading them. *sigh*. Would have loved to have a golden doeling with a broken belt.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Oh, and I did go in and check that she wasn't hiding a doeling, but no dice. *sigh*


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Congrats, Angie!!!

So no goo, eh? Mine are ready any day now, ligs are loose, udders are full, but no goo. I use the goo as a "we're very close now" indicator. Ugh.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Those ligaments were gone, but no, and hour before no goo at all. That's what I look for so say we're very close too!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

I have had NO goo before kidding this year. ZERO! I was with two does right up until kidding. Not a drip. First thing they presented was a bubble with nose and hooves in it. 
One, I came in from milking, put the milk on the stove, turned on the baby monitor and heard pushing. Turned the stove off as I ran out the door and arrived in the barn to a kid on the floor being cleaned by the dogs. Less than 10 minutes from leaving the barn to getting back out there. 
Another, I was messing in the barn and had a head-ache so came in to take a nap. An hour later I go back out and am looking around for stuff to make a compost bin out of and here a strange noise. Looked over in the doe pen--BABY! Dried off and on her feet. This doe was pen bred and I had NO idea of her due date--just *sometime* in March. She did not udder up, did not lose her ligs, showed NO sign of kidding just an hour before. I milked her at 5pm and midnight and BARELY got 20oz of colostrum. 
It's weird because usually a stream of goo is a sure sign that it won't be long. Haven't had that at all this year. :/


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

Favorite spot to sleep, just a fit!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Wondering when my goat will kid*

More photos - http://stillwatersfarm.blogspot.com/2012/03/bowl-full-of-babies.html


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Aw. They are so cute! Congratulations! Sorry you still didn't have a girl from your doe.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I went and looked at your blog. Oh, my gosh! That last picture is just awesome. What little darlings they are!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Thanks! I'm really thrilled with how they turned out, even if they are boys.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

They are awesome!! I can't wait to get one of your June bucklings!!! Sent the deposit today in the mail btw  EEKK!!!! I love babies!!!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Their papa bred two for June ;-)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So glad it went so well for you...the little strawberry blonde one just should have been a doeling! vicki


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Big congrats Angie!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Congrats! They are cute!



swgoats said:


> Bad news - both BUCKS! Whaaa! :laughcry How is it possible this doe has never had a doeling out of six different bucks? At least they are flashy. Should help in unloading them. *sigh*. Would have loved to have a golden doeling with a broken belt.


Just how the dice rolls...some people have to have goats that have given girls all the time, and some that have given boys all the time. You are just one of the unlucky ones.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

swgoats said:


> Their papa bred two for June ;-)


yahoo!!!


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

They are so cute. Congrats.
Theresa


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats, Angie! ADORABLE!


----------

